# Tights/Leggings With Skirts



## xwithoutux (Mar 4, 2006)

What do you think of it?  

Where can I get some tights/leggins at for cheap?


----------



## Chelly (Mar 4, 2006)

i love this look - im not a big trend follower but this one i like im not gonan lie - you can probalby get cheap ones at H&M or Target or something. you ca n also even go super 80's and get different colors. this girl i saw had dark green ones on adn wore them with uggs (which i dont like) and a green shirt with a gold belt and gold earrings - she looked fabulous


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 4, 2006)

i love it! i wear it with skirts but i just saw a girl in a magazine & she wore it w/ a dress it looked awsome!! you can get some at dance store. they mostly just have pink and black tho...ummm so cheap i would just go w/ what chelly said target etc.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 4, 2006)

target has some funky reasonably priced ones... and if after winter old navy's go for about 98 cents a pair on clearance...

also, i dunno about trendy... but ive been doing this since elementary school... so its always been a me thing... i wear tons of skirts... the idea of wearing jeans everyday bores me... i wear jeans like once every 2 weeks... otherwise im wearing skirts of different pants... so in the winter tights do well for me... although i really need to get better boots.


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 4, 2006)

I love tights!  Regular stockings are so itchy on my legs and I tear them too easily, so I always wear tights and leggings with skirts.  I usually buy Hue tights (they aren't cheap cheap, but I think they are something like $17.50 for two pair) from department stores since I mostly wear black ones, but I also have them in red, pink, and purple.  I got some awesome ones from the Gap that are argyle.


----------



## ette (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm really into this look atm, but not with denim skirts, or like that because it looks cheesy. i wore ankle length black ones with a loose-ish royal blue dress, royal blue ballet flats, a gold thin chain necklace, my cream chloe paddington with a skull scarf tied on, and i got a lot of compliments!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 5, 2006)

You can also get some really cute striped ones at Forever 21.


----------



## procrastinator (Mar 5, 2006)

I would so wear leggings with my skirts, but alas, I'm very short and it just makes me look even shorter


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 9, 2006)

deleted


----------



## lipstik (Mar 10, 2006)

Love black tights or black leggings because I am a boot-lover! So cute...


----------



## star1692 (Mar 11, 2006)

i totally agree with all of you I love tighs over normal hose or stocking


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 11, 2006)

Ugh, I hate this look.  I even have on my myspace how much I hate leggings.  I think it makes people look silly.  

It only really looks good on taller people with skinny or firm legs.


----------



## jill249 (Mar 11, 2006)

I hate this look.  I wore it the first time around in 1989...I'm happy to leave the memories there.


----------



## supaw0man (May 1, 2006)

love the look // there are so many variations you can play with. they look cute paired under not only skirts but certain dresses, and short-shorts as well. recently saw a girl wear them under a huge hanging off shoulder sweater and she looked gorgeous =]


----------



## martygreene (May 1, 2006)

I wear tights every day, but agree about leggings- they are too 1980's for my taste.

I'm curious though, due to the wording of this thread, are tights called leggings in some parts of the world?


----------



## asteffey (May 1, 2006)

i think its way too unflattering for 90% of the body types that wear this trend


----------



## supaw0man (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I wear tights every day, but agree about leggings- they are too 1980's for my taste.

I'm curious though, due to the wording of this thread, are tights called leggings in some parts of the world?_

 
i think so .. we carry them at the store i work at and whenever a customer asks for them regardless of saying tights or leggings and we point to the "tights/leggings" that we have..they go "oh there they are".


----------



## alysia (May 2, 2006)

ugh, hate it. Mind you I only wear knee length skirts/dresses so they're no help but Its just too trendy.


----------



## Shimmer (May 2, 2006)

hated the look the first time around.
Hate it now. :/


----------



## martygreene (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *supaw0man* 
_i think so .. we carry them at the store i work at and whenever a customer asks for them regardless of saying tights or leggings and we point to the "tights/leggings" that we have..they go "oh there they are"._

 
Hrm, interesting.

I wonder, what is everyone in this thread thinking then? I have a hard time believing that people find tights (aka opaque stockings) with skirts to be tacky.

I've always called these garments tights:





and these, leggings:


----------



## Delphi373 (May 5, 2006)

I love this look...the key, as with most things fashion-related is to make it work with the outfit...and with your body...opaque tights are great with a sleek boot, and the proper skirt...however any tight with a sheen to it will make your legs look bigger...so generally avoid this...plus personally I don't like a sheen on a tight...but I think patterend tights are very cool too...and if done with the right shoe can look very cool.  But again you have to try it and see how it looks on you...also if you're playing up the look of a patterend tight don't go crazy with a wild outfit...make the tights the centerpiece so to speak.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2006)

I like this.. but you gotta be tall otherwise you'll look shorter..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xwithoutux* 
_What do you think of it?  

Where can I get some tights/leggins at for cheap?_

 
1: i luv the look b/c i wear it myself
2: I go the Wet Seal to buy my tights , b/c its only $10.50+tax, plus i get 40% off "my sis is the mnger there" But im sure u can find other places the sales them for cheap.  CHeck out theses websites

www.wetseal.com

These are some from wetseal:





















www.forever21.com


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_








www.forever21.com_

 
No. Dear God No. Not with the little lacey leggy thingy wraparound pieces tooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_No. Dear God No. Not with the little lacey leggy thingy wraparound pieces tooooooooooo!!!!_

 
  lol YES!!!!!! u now their hot mamma lol


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 31, 2006)

It amuses me that this is so trendy! The only time I ever wore tights with a skirt (denim or otherwise) is going to/coming from dance class...I never did it to be stylish, my ass was just too lazy to take them off so I'd just roll up the tights and wear a skirt that I could slip on and off....after a while I started noticing "non-dancers" wearing them like it was THE shit and it just made me a chuckle a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, to each her own I guess??


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2006)

no way, I was a kid when they first came out. Never again.


----------



## Chelly (May 31, 2006)

i love this bc i can sit spread eagle while wearing a skirt


jokes jokes


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jun 1, 2006)

I am having a flashback...
Ok I want to put my hair in a scrunchy in a side pony tail now...


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_It amuses me that this is so trendy! The only time I ever wore tights with a skirt (denim or otherwise) is going to/coming from dance class...I never did it to be stylish, my ass was just too lazy to take them off so I'd just roll up the tights and wear a skirt that I could slip on and off....after a while I started noticing "non-dancers" wearing them like it was THE shit and it just made me a chuckle a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, to each her own I guess??_

 
hehe some ppl huh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i used to run track, fairly seriously, & i always had a skirt in my car to throw on over my tights when i was being lazy & didn't feel like changing, but didn't wanna run around town doing errands in my tights

i've worn wool tights w/ skirts & boots before, but that was on the east coast & the tights were called for....but i love how gofugyourself mocks the tights

i've still got my t-shirt tie things and slap bracelts so Meghan all you need is some socks to layer


----------



## Cyn (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_





www.forever21.com_

 
those look like old-fashioned control top undergarments.


----------



## banana (Jun 6, 2006)

bwahahah I used to wear leggings as a kid in the 80's with an oversized t-shirt & a big belt.  I looked like peter pan.  But I agree that opaque tights are cool.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_i think its way too unflattering for 90% of the body types that wear this trend_

 
i agree. i think it's something that probably should have been left in the 1980s. i like how it was back then, but now people are wearing like rainbow leggins with these elaborate denim skirts...i liked in the 80s when people rolled in like hot pink leggins and a simply a-line skirt. that was cute. people overdo it now, i've noticed with the girls at my school, they overdue it under the guise of being "unique" or "indie"...that's no bueno.


----------



## LaBellaVita (Jun 14, 2006)

I was just mentioning to my friends that this look is becoming played out, I prefer leggings with long shirts more.


----------



## Naffy (Jul 3, 2006)

Doesn't it look weird, with those like leggings that go right below the knee with just long shirts though?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 3, 2006)

well i love the Skirt leggings look.... Not that i have a great sense of style anyhow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   There is a time and place for every look... "Not on long skirts though" thats just a lil weird.....


----------



## ccarp001 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeganGMcD* 
_I am having a flashback...
Ok I want to put my hair in a scrunchy in a side pony tail now..._

 
LOL!!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 3, 2006)

I think footless tights can look great if someone has the style to pull it off. For example I think my friend looks fabulous in this outfit....whereas if I wore it I'd look like a prize fool


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-x-buttercup-x-* 
_I think footless tights can look great if someone has the style to pull it off. For example I think my friend looks fabulous in this outfit....whereas if I wore it I'd look like a prize fool_

 
totally agree

i think the denim mini and leggings/tights was out before it came in lol all i see now is bunches of 12 year olds wearin it
i think they can look good with dresses ^ like above and similar


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

I like it on young women...I did that trend in the 80's (down to the booties) and I don't think I'll be going there again.  Definitely stick to inexpensive stores like Target or Forever 21..


----------



## JULIA (Jul 29, 2006)

http://img.hottopic.com/is/image/Hot...4_hi?$product$

=[ I don't fancy this look at all. But to each their own.


----------



## Rockell (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll just go ahead and admit it...I wear footless leggings. Yeah, that's right. But, only matte black and only under dresses (not with miniskirts or tunic shirts). I am tall, 5'11", so I usually wear flats but I will wear heels with them.

On a side note - I LOVE patterned tights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wore them all the time last winter and I got lots of compliments, which cracked me up because my tights were from Wal-Mart. Yup! 8)  They were so big last winter, I really hope that they are trendy again because they help you stay warm when you are wearing a skimpier dressy outfit. 

And a question for my fellow leggings & tights wearers - do you wear them with boots (besides Uggs, I don't like Uggs)? I have some suede cowboy boots but they're brown and I'm afraid to get leggings in anything but black because I don't want to look fat, you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What color could I wear with them??


----------



## Raerae (Jul 30, 2006)

Ugh...

Nude legs are one of THE best accessories to a skirt...  Why cover em up?

go away trend lol...  I always giggle when I see girls wearing tights and skirts...


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 30, 2006)

I saw some cute ones at Forever21, Bershka and Stradivarius!


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't really like this trend. I disliked it when it came out and I must say that i still do.
=(


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 6, 2006)

I love this trend. Especially with ballet flats. I saw this up in Boston but have yet to try it.


----------



## battipatti (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm not a fan of this look, its not like people need to live in their micro minis all year round, but with the tights they get the option. This one time I saw a rather heavy girl wearing white tights under her skirt.....it was horrible.....


----------



## Raerae (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *battipatti* 
_its not like people need to live in their micro minis all year round_

 
OMG yes we do! LOL...

Thats why you live in SoCal!  Cept you don't need to use the tights for winter lol!

I love wearing micro mini's out to clubs and bars in the winter and always having guys comment on how "cold I must be" LOL...


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 7, 2006)

Love this look!  I used to wear this look about 20 years ago; I'm glad it's back.  
I've seen the tights on the Bloomie's website.


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 9, 2006)

ugly. all teh emo girls wear them with slip on vans with the checker design. not flattering. just makes all those girls look like clones. it's a silly trend imo


----------



## keshia (Aug 12, 2006)

I absolutely love this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..Whenever I wear mine I get many compliments..Its a very cute look.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fireatwill* 
_You can also get some really cute striped ones at Forever 21._


----------



## User34 (Aug 13, 2006)

omg... i'll leave this look for my 9 year old to wear.


----------

